# NOVEMBER/DECEMBER new baby Bal PURCHASES!



## LostInBal

Let’s start, show us your new Bal cutie please!


----------



## CeeJay

I still cannot believe that it's November!!!! .. where the hell has the rest of the year gone?!?!?!?!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> I still cannot believe that it's November!!!! .. where the hell has the rest of the year gone?!?!?!?!


I hear you!! And next stop is Christmas time! We won’t notice and it’ll be right here


----------



## sarahdiffyq

They could be Christmas ornaments.


----------



## LostInBal

Just arrived a new baby oldie in deerskin!. It’s not any known Bal style you could ever imagine! Very rare and never seen (at least by me   ) Just a big puddle of lustful buttery leather ever!.
Asked the seller for any info about the style or year and replayed that it was a sample or prototype only displayed in a fashion show in France. Very conceptual and original.
Will post pics in a while, I’m so excited about it that couldn’t wait any longer!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Just arrived a new baby oldie in deerskin!. It’s not any known Bal style you could ever imagine! Very rare and never seen (at least by me   ) Just a big puddle of lustful buttery leather ever!.
> Asked the seller for any info about the style or year and replayed that it was a sample or prototype only displayed in a fashion show in France. Very conceptual and original.
> Will post pics in a while, I’m so excited about it that couldn’t wait any longer!
> 
> View attachment 5245381


Oooooo! You always have the bestest Oldies! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Just arrived a new baby oldie in deerskin!. It’s not any known Bal style you could ever imagine! Very rare and never seen (at least by me   ) Just a big puddle of lustful buttery leather ever!.
> Asked the seller for any info about the style or year and replayed that it was a sample or prototype only displayed in a fashion show in France. Very conceptual and original.
> Will post pics in a while, I’m so excited about it that couldn’t wait any longer!
> 
> View attachment 5245381


----------



## Norm.Core

F/W 02 moto-tough FB Hobo =


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> F/W 02 moto-tough FB Hobo =
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246291


OMG what a stunner! Huge congrats on this amazing addition, her condition looks amazing! Wow!


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG what a stunner! Huge congrats on this amazing addition, her condition looks amazing! Wow!


Thank you! It was your FBF that started my love for these FB oldies! ❤️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you! It was your FBF that started my love for these FB oldies! ❤


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. some truly amazing oldies are popping up in this thread .. WOO-HOO!!  Congratulations to all ..


----------



## Conni618

Scrumptious oldie! So happy for you!


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie arrived a week ago. Photo above is for color comparison  
I really hope to find it in many other colors!


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> Just arrived a new baby oldie in deerskin!. It’s not any known Bal style you could ever imagine! Very rare and never seen (at least by me   ) Just a big puddle of lustful buttery leather ever!.
> Asked the seller for any info about the style or year and replayed that it was a sample or prototype only displayed in a fashion show in France. Very conceptual and original.
> Will post pics in a while, I’m so excited about it that couldn’t wait any longer!
> 
> View attachment 5245381



Well ladies, here it is “the weird thing?!”  Many of you probably don’t like it but I just adore it because of her conceptual design and rarity!.
Evething is original but the strap. When I asked seller for it (how it looked the original one) he said it was like an elastic fabric strap. Like an elastic bungee cord you use to hold things on the back of a bike. When it broke just replaced it by this removable handmade one.




On the reverse of the tag we can read “made in italy”  and just above the serial :118179 . 002058



So presenting the pre Pompon bag!? Or the pre Courier perhaps??

Light is not the best as it’s been raining for the whole week. I don’t like taking photos in the hottest light hours and it starts getting dark at 5pm here right now so ugh.. I swear they don’t make it justice at all. Will post modeling ones asap!.
Look how curious all those long cords going through/connecting the six interior departments! It’s almost an engineering work!. Size is medium/large but it’s quite light weight, very handy and comfortable. The leather (deerskin) is so buttery and melting.. when carried it transforms in a wonderful puddle of leather and giving a very unstructured and bohemian look. Color is a very rich medium/dark brown. Jut love it!!


----------



## Norm.Core

Wow! I’ve never seen this before. I wonder what year it was made. I love these obscure Balenciaga bags, especially the Aviator collection from 02(?). Another amazing find! And that 6-compartment interior trips me out! I love it! Congrats @LostInBal and enjoy your newest find.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Wow! I’ve never seen this before. I wonder what year it was made. I love these obscure Balenciaga bags, especially the Aviator collection from 02(?). Another amazing find! And that 6-compartment interior trips me out! I love it! Congrats @LostInBal and enjoy your newest find.


Thank you so much dear


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Well ladies, here it is “the weird thing?!”  Many of you probably don’t like it but I just adore it because of her conceptual design and rarity!.
> Evething is original but the strap. When I asked seller for it (how it looked the original one) he said it was like an elastic fabric strap. Like an elastic bungee cord you use to hold things on the back of a bike. When it broke just replaced it by this removable handmade one.
> 
> View attachment 5249207
> 
> 
> On the reverse of the tag we can read “made in italy”  and just above the serial :118179 . 002058
> 
> 
> 
> So presenting the pre Pompon bag!? Or the pre Courier perhaps??
> 
> Light is not the best as it’s been raining for the whole week. I don’t like taking photos in the hottest light hours and it starts getting dark at 5pm here right now so ugh.. I swear they don’t make it justice at all. Will post modeling ones asap!.
> Look how curious all those long cords going through/connecting the six interior departments! It’s almost an engineering work!. Size is medium/large but it’s quite light weight, very handy and comfortable. The leather (deerskin) is so buttery and melting.. when carried it transforms in a wonderful puddle of leather and giving a very unstructured and bohemian look. Color is a very rich medium/dark brown. Jut love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5249185
> View attachment 5249188
> View attachment 5249189
> View attachment 5249190
> View attachment 5249191
> View attachment 5249192


AMAZEBALLS @LostInBal .. you are on a roll with these AMAZING rare bags!!!!  WOW-WHEE!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> AMAZEBALLS @LostInBal .. you are on a roll with these AMAZING rare bags!!!!  WOW-WHEE!!!!


Thank you dear!    My heart sings every time I find one of these!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This cutie arrived a week ago. Photo above is for color comparison
> I really hope to find it in many other colors!
> 
> View attachment 5249037
> View attachment 5249038


OMG!!!!!     I am clearly not looking in the right places to find these treasures, but I am SO HAPPY that they have gone to you my dear.  They are screaming with Bal history, I love seeing them, keeping them coming!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Well ladies, here it is “the weird thing?!”  Many of you probably don’t like it but I just adore it because of her conceptual design and rarity!.
> Evething is original but the strap. When I asked seller for it (how it looked the original one) he said it was like an elastic fabric strap. Like an elastic bungee cord you use to hold things on the back of a bike. When it broke just replaced it by this removable handmade one.
> 
> View attachment 5249207
> 
> 
> On the reverse of the tag we can read “made in italy”  and just above the serial :118179 . 002058
> 
> 
> 
> So presenting the pre Pompon bag!? Or the pre Courier perhaps??
> 
> Light is not the best as it’s been raining for the whole week. I don’t like taking photos in the hottest light hours and it starts getting dark at 5pm here right now so ugh.. I swear they don’t make it justice at all. Will post modeling ones asap!.
> Look how curious all those long cords going through/connecting the six interior departments! It’s almost an engineering work!. Size is medium/large but it’s quite light weight, very handy and comfortable. The leather (deerskin) is so buttery and melting.. when carried it transforms in a wonderful puddle of leather and giving a very unstructured and bohemian look. Color is a very rich medium/dark brown. Jut love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5249185
> View attachment 5249188
> View attachment 5249189
> View attachment 5249190
> View attachment 5249191
> View attachment 5249192


This one is truly beautiful and an absolute work of out with all it's amazing compartments....I am a total sucker for anything Bal made in caribou....what a find....from Europe or US?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


Lovely my dear friend!!   
Your doggies are adorable and that Sienna weekend is totally eatable!!


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


Amazing find! ❤️❤️❤️ Love that your dog’s modelling it too.


----------



## Pinkie*

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


So cute


----------



## LostInBal

Modeling pic as promised. Posted it twice (I know) but thought it would be interesting keeping it here right following my post for more reference


----------



## Conni618

Looks great on you. Couldn’t tell how large and drapey it is without the modeling pic! Very special bag!


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> Looks great on you. Couldn’t tell how large and drapey it is without the modeling pic! Very special bag!


Thank you Conni  Photos don’t make it justice. Certainly, it’s a collector piece to me


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> Well ladies, here it is “the weird thing?!”  Many of you probably don’t like it but I just adore it because of her conceptual design and rarity!.
> Evething is original but the strap. When I asked seller for it (how it looked the original one) he said it was like an elastic fabric strap. Like an elastic bungee cord you use to hold things on the back of a bike. When it broke just replaced it by this removable handmade one.
> 
> View attachment 5249207
> 
> 
> On the reverse of the tag we can read “made in italy”  and just above the serial :118179 . 002058
> 
> 
> 
> So presenting the pre Pompon bag!? Or the pre Courier perhaps??
> 
> Light is not the best as it’s been raining for the whole week. I don’t like taking photos in the hottest light hours and it starts getting dark at 5pm here right now so ugh.. I swear they don’t make it justice at all. Will post modeling ones asap!.
> Look how curious all those long cords going through/connecting the six interior departments! It’s almost an engineering work!. Size is medium/large but it’s quite light weight, very handy and comfortable. The leather (deerskin) is so buttery and melting.. when carried it transforms in a wonderful puddle of leather and giving a very unstructured and bohemian look. Color is a very rich medium/dark brown. Jut love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5249185
> View attachment 5249188
> View attachment 5249189
> View attachment 5249190
> View attachment 5249191
> View attachment 5249192


beyond words stunning leather!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


 twins!!


----------



## CeeJay

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


One of my ALL-TIME favorite colors that Balenciaga did back in the day!!!


----------



## Conni618

jeanstohandbags said:


> 07 Sienna Men's Weekender (I think)  as modelled by my fur man
> View attachment 5249637


Love your big snuggly pup, and how comfy he looks with the pretty WE.  Sienna is one of my all time favorite colors.  Can't tell here, but it is close enough to 03's Dark Caramel that I've swapped out tassels for the older lady.


----------



## sparklywacky

Bought into the Hacker Project hype yesterday and got this Balenciaga x Gucci camera bag:




I’m impressed by the quick delivery!


----------



## reg1na

My first ever Bal post! I don’t normally like Gucci, but I do when it’s Balenciaga. Got too excited, I took a pic with the handle still wrapped.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Lovely my dear friend!!
> Your doggies are adorable and that Sienna weekend is totally eatable!!


Thanks dear, our doggies rule next to our Bals   I'm so happy to finally add in a Sienna to my collection!  


Norm.Core said:


> Amazing find! ❤❤❤ Love that your dog’s modelling it too.


Sienna has been on my radar for many years, so I'm very happy to have found such a huge one to add.  My doggie didn't even flinch when I lay this bag on him lolz! 


Pinkie* said:


> So cute


Thank you 


ksuromax said:


> twins!!


Yes, and it might have been your one that started this 'many years' search! 


CeeJay said:


> One of my ALL-TIME favorite colors that Balenciaga did back in the day!!!


So happy with this colour, it really is as lovely as I imagined it to be! 


Conni618 said:


> Love your big snuggly pup, and how comfy he looks with the pretty WE.  Sienna is one of my all time favorite colors.  Can't tell here, but it is close enough to 03's Dark Caramel that I've swapped out tassels for the older lady.


Thank you Connie!  He is definitely big & snuggly and keeps me very warm in winter. Who needs a blanket when you have a 60kg lap dog!  You just made me realise that I probably love this colour so much because it is so close to beautiful Dark Caramel  which I know we both love!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks dear, our doggies rule next to our Bals   I'm so happy to finally add in a Sienna to my collection!
> 
> Sienna has been on my radar for many years, so I'm very happy to have found such a huge one to add.  My doggie didn't even flinch when I lay this bag on him lolz!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Yes, and it might have been your one that started this 'many years' search!
> 
> So happy with this colour, it really is as lovely as I imagined it to be!
> 
> Thank you Connie!  He is definitely big & snuggly and keeps me very warm in winter. Who needs a blanket when you have a 60kg lap dog!  You just made me realise that I probably love this colour so much because it is so close to beautiful Dark Caramel  which I know we both love!


  sorry


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> sorry


Lolz......and can I just add that this wouldn't be the first time I've lusted after one of your bags


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz......and can I just add that this wouldn't be the first time I've lusted after one of your bags


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz......and can I just add that this wouldn't be the first time I've lusted after one of your bags


True dat!


----------



## Norm.Core

This is my unicorn. I thought it was gonna be a fruitless exercise to try and hunt for this Bal. That it would take forever and a day. But thanks to a sweet tPFer who alerted me, it’s now mine. OMG!

02 F/W Olive FBF in mint condition.


----------



## LostInBal

Huge congratulations!!
I’m looking for this one too! Hope to get it some day.. Enjoy this treasure which is in fabulous condition!


----------



## CeeJay

Norm.Core said:


> This is my unicorn. I thought it was gonna be a fruitless exercise to try and hunt for this Bal. That it would take forever and a day. But thanks to a sweet tPFer who alerted me, it’s now mine. OMG!
> 
> 02 F/W Olive FBF in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 5258236
> View attachment 5258238


Congratulations; I'm kinda sorry that I sold mine earlier this year .. maybe I'll find another!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Huge congratulations!!
> I’m looking for this one too! Hope to get it some day.. Enjoy this treasure which is in fabulous condition!


I'll keep an eye out for you @LostInBal !!!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you @LostInBal !!!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Thank you my friend!


Sure thing .. heck, you've found some great finds for me, so have to return the favor!!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Huge congratulations!!
> I’m looking for this one too! Hope to get it some day.. Enjoy this treasure which is in fabulous condition!


Thank you LostinBal. We have the best Bal community here and too-effective Bbag hunters... who are most kind in sharing finds. I hope you secure one to add to your super Bal collection. ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you LostinBal. We have the best Bal community here and too-effective Bbag hunters... who are most kind in sharing finds. I hope you secure one to add to your super Bal collection. ❤


Thank you dear  
I have one in acceptable condition but it’s 2nd season (interior tag with no serial). Surprisingly, never saw one of these before so grabbed it. Will post pics tmw. Would love, as a collector, to find the 3rd season one


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Thank you dear
> I have one in acceptable condition but it’s 2nd season (interior tag with no serial). Surprisingly, never saw one of these before so grabbed it. Will post pics tmw. Would love, as a collector, to find the 3rd season one


Ooo. I wanna see! Never seen a 2nd Season Olive before.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> This is my unicorn. I thought it was gonna be a fruitless exercise to try and hunt for this Bal. That it would take forever and a day. But thanks to a sweet tPFer who alerted me, it’s now mine. OMG!
> 
> 02 F/W Olive FBF in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 5258236
> View attachment 5258238


This is such an amazing find!!! And in such beautiful condition, huge congrats!


----------



## Conni618

Norm.Core said:


> This is my unicorn. I thought it was gonna be a fruitless exercise to try and hunt for this Bal. That it would take forever and a day. But thanks to a sweet tPFer who alerted me, it’s now mine. OMG!
> 
> 02 F/W Olive FBF in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 5258236
> View attachment 5258238


So happy that you found this holy grail. One of the coolest bags, and probably only the second I’ve ever seen!  Congratulations!


----------



## LostInBal

I’m literally over moon right now.. Just got another excellent piece of Bal history with amazing beyond words leather   
Any guesses ladies?!


----------



## Norm.Core

Is it a Parachute bag?


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Is it a Parachute bag?


Good eye..  
This beauty it’s on the way 
03 black Matrix Parachute bag


----------



## Norm.Core

Is it black? I own one of these in Green. Still have it... A piece of Bal NG days that are long gone but so avant-garde.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Is it black? I own one of these in Green. Still have it... A piece of Bal NG days that are long gone but so avant-garde.


Yes it’s black.. bad pic quality 
I am totally agree with you, an atemporal pice!


----------



## Norm.Core

I’ve always wanted it in Black too... Great find!   

It was this and the Aviator Helmet bag that tripped me out. Just loaded with unexpected details. I still miss that bag.


----------



## LostInBal

It exists in blue too!


----------



## LostInBal

Omg.. and in pale pink too!


----------



## Elena S

Got this baby at 30% off from Mytheresa


----------



## piosavsfan

Trying my first Shrug in Ink


----------



## LostInBal

piosavsfan said:


> Trying my first Shrug in Ink
> View attachment 5259148


Never tried this style but always liked the design


----------



## piosavsfan

LostInBal said:


> Never tried this style but always liked the design


I've always liked the design, too. My favorite Bal style is the Day so I'm hoping this will be close, although I know the Shrug is smaller.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Ooo. I wanna see! Never seen a 2nd Season Olive before.


Et voilà! Just took a new pic for you of my 2nd season. It looks almost black in the pics but you can tell is olive for the back of the tag!


----------



## LostInBal

piosavsfan said:


> I've always liked the design, too. My favorite Bal style is the Day so I'm hoping this will be close, although I know the Shrug is smaller.


I’m 99% you will love it for sure! And Ink is simply fabulous imo.. Could you please post a modeling pic when you can? Would appreciate it a lot


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Et voilà! Just took a new pic for you of my 2nd season. It looks almost black in the pics but you can tell is olive for the back of the tag!
> 
> View attachment 5259318
> View attachment 5259319
> View attachment 5259320


*WOW!!!*


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Et voilà! Just took a new pic for you of my 2nd season. It looks almost black in the pics but you can tell is olive for the back of the tag!
> 
> View attachment 5259318
> View attachment 5259319
> View attachment 5259320


GAH .. drooling  .. WHY did I sell mine?!?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I've always liked the design, too. My favorite Bal style is the Day so I'm hoping this will be close, although I know the Shrug is smaller.


It weighs nothing at all.


----------



## muchstuff

LostInBal said:


> Et voilà! Just took a new pic for you of my 2nd season. It looks almost black in the pics but you can tell is olive for the back of the tag!
> 
> View attachment 5259318
> View attachment 5259319
> View attachment 5259320


Very pretty, it looks a lot darker than my olive was. Mind you mine was third season.


----------



## fayden

It's been a little while since I bought a new to me Bal... never had this color before 2004 Marron. Will likely be sending off for a spa session. Thanks Much for helping me find this one! 
Leather is TDF!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> It's been a little while since I bought a new to me Bal... never had this color before 2004 Marron. Will likely be sending off for a spa session. Thanks Much for helping me find this one!
> Leather is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 5260494


*OH-MY-GOD* @fayden .. I think I know who you got this from, as she ping'd me about this bag and I so wanted it, but *$$$* have not been great as of late!!!! .. however, that all being said, *I'm SO GLAD* that it went to you because I know how much you love the oldies (like me & others)!!!  *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!! .. what a beauty!!!


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> It's been a little while since I bought a new to me Bal... never had this color before 2004 Marron. Will likely be sending off for a spa session. Thanks Much for helping me find this one!
> Leather is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 5260494


Many, many congrats!!


----------



## bibs76




----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> It's been a little while since I bought a new to me Bal... never had this color before 2004 Marron. Will likely be sending off for a spa session. Thanks Much for helping me find this one!
> Leather is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 5260494


Amazing!!!!  Congrats on this beautiful addition to your already fabulous collection!


----------



## earswithfeet

She's here!!!! And I'm very much in love with my first Balenciaga.
Le Cagole black in medium size. Love the feel of the leather and all the little details. Hardware is to die for. The little pouch and heart mirror are really cute, too   
I think I'm hooked on Balenciaga, hehe


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> She's here!!!! And I'm very much in love with my first Balenciaga.
> Le Cagole black in medium size. Love the feel of the leather and all the little details. Hardware is to die for. The little pouch and heart mirror are really cute, too
> I think I'm hooked on Balenciaga, hehe
> View attachment 5261783
> View attachment 5261784
> View attachment 5261785
> View attachment 5261787
> View attachment 5261788



Beautiful!       Congratulations on your first Bal bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> She's here!!!! And I'm very much in love with my first Balenciaga.
> Le Cagole black in medium size. Love the feel of the leather and all the little details. Hardware is to die for. The little pouch and heart mirror are really cute, too
> I think I'm hooked on Balenciaga, hehe
> View attachment 5261783
> View attachment 5261784
> View attachment 5261785
> View attachment 5261787
> View attachment 5261788


Love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Love this bag! Congrats!


Thank you! I love this bag, too. Looks so edgy and punky, but kinda chic at the same time. Love all the rivets and details. I know that a lot of people think the look of the bag is way over the top. Just too much of everything, lol. But come on guys, the name of the bag says it all


----------



## ghoulish

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, too. Looks so edgy and punky, but kinda chic at the same time. Love all the rivets and details. I know that a lot of people think the look of the bag is way over the top. Just too much of everything, lol. But come on guys, the name of the bag says it all


I agree completely. The medium size is my favorite iteration of this style and on my wishlist! I'm holding out for a different color, hopefully, but I adore the black version you have.


----------



## earswithfeet

balenciamags said:


> I agree completely. The medium size is my favorite iteration of this style and on my wishlist! I'm holding out for a different color, hopefully, but I adore the black version you have.


Thanks so much! I'm usually not a black purse gal, but the overall look and style combined with the black looks just awesome. Before, I was contemplating this one


Color medium grey with croc embossing. Still like it, but I'm not quite sure about the color and the embossing. To me the color looks more like taupe. Well, I'm also waiting for more colors to be released, hopefully 
I really love the green and dark blue on the xs version. The xs is darn cute, but simply too small for my liking...


----------



## JenJBS

balenciamags said:


> I agree completely. The medium size is my favorite iteration of this style and on my wishlist! I'm holding out for a different color, hopefully, but I adore the black version you have.



I want the extra small.   Trying to decide if I should settle for black, or hold off to see if they come out with it in purple in the next few years...


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, too. Looks so edgy and punky, but kinda chic at the same time. Love all the rivets and details. I know that a lot of people think the look of the bag is way over the top. Just too much of everything, lol. But come on guys, the name of the bag says it all


Yeah, I kind of thought it was overdone when I first saw this bag. But then it just made sense to me. Some bags are supposed to be punky! Would look stunning, IMO, with a rock/edgy outfit that's on the simpler side. If you plan on posting some mode shots/OOTD later, that would be awesome


----------



## ghoulish

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks so much! I'm usually not a black purse gal, but the overall look and style combined with the black looks just awesome. Before, I was contemplating this one
> View attachment 5262519
> 
> Color medium grey with croc embossing. Still like it, but I'm not quite sure about the color and the embossing. To me the color looks more like taupe. Well, I'm also waiting for more colors to be released, hopefully
> I really love the green and dark blue on the xs version. The xs is darn cute, but simply too small for my liking...


I think you made the right choice going for black. For some reason, this taupe just doesn't suit this style.

@JenJBS I saw a lavender croc version of the XS that is really cute. I would also love to see it in a rich purple.


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh, jeez...
Guess I caught a really bad bout of the Bal bug  
I'm thinking of adding this beauty, so my Cagole won't be so lonely, hehehe


Love the dark blue and gold hw.
Whatcha all think? Condition like new and from a professional seller from vestiaire collective.


----------



## Pinkie*

earswithfeet said:


> Oh, jeez...
> Guess I caught a really bad bout of the Bal bug
> I'm thinking of adding this beauty, so my Cagole won't be so lonely, hehehe
> View attachment 5263421
> 
> Love the dark blue and gold hw.
> Whatcha all think? Condition like new and from a professional seller from vestiaire collective.


Love it


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Oh, jeez...
> Guess I caught a really bad bout of the Bal bug
> I'm thinking of adding this beauty, so my Cagole won't be so lonely, hehehe
> View attachment 5263421
> 
> Love the dark blue and gold hw.
> Whatcha all think? Condition like new and from a professional seller from vestiaire collective.


This is a stunner!  It’s tough to stop at one!


----------



## RachelVerinder

earswithfeet said:


> Oh, jeez...
> Guess I caught a really bad bout of the Bal bug
> I'm thinking of adding this beauty, so my Cagole won't be so lonely, hehehe
> View attachment 5263421
> 
> Love the dark blue and gold hw.
> Whatcha all think? Condition like new and from a professional seller from vestiaire collective.


Just bought my second Bbag and currently waiting for the delivery, so I totally understand! This one is a beauty ☺️


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> Oh, jeez...
> Guess I caught a really bad bout of the Bal bug
> I'm thinking of adding this beauty, so my Cagole won't be so lonely, hehehe
> View attachment 5263421
> 
> Love the dark blue and gold hw.
> Whatcha all think? Condition like new and from a professional seller from vestiaire collective.



The gold hardware and dark blue leather is stunning! And I love the metallic edge style!


----------



## earswithfeet

Just pulled the trigger on the dark blue Bal Edge 
Now the waiting game starts all over again...
Excited!! 
Off to ban island now...


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the dark blue Bal Edge
> Now the waiting game starts all over again...
> Excited!!
> Off to ban island now...


Congrats!   

 I’ll join you since I’m also gonna park my bum @ the tranquil beaches of Ban Island.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> It's been a little while since I bought a new to me Bal... never had this color before 2004 Marron. Will likely be sending off for a spa session. Thanks Much for helping me find this one!
> Leather is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 5260494


dream of a bag! major congrats! 


bibs76 said:


> View attachment 5260608


love the muted/deep green, it's perfect for the festive season, yet is all year round clutch, enjoy!


----------



## sparklywacky

Just picked this up from the boutique! It’s a XS Cloud Clutch. It comes with a removable strap which makes it the perfect edgy evening bag!


----------



## RachelVerinder

My new-to-me 2009 black city just arrived... and to be honest, I'm a little disappointed because it is more distressed than I expected. The seller sent it folded in a little box, without dustbag or any protection. Then I discovered a little cut in the leather and a white stain at the back. It doesn't show that much in the pictures, maybe I'm too picky...  Nevertheless I'll keep it because sending it back would be difficult (with Vinted app it's never so simple). But my 2010 Bleu roi First will stay my favourite.


----------



## RachelVerinder




----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> View attachment 5265031


sorry about cut in the leather, but distressed folds will even out with use 
otherwise bag looks lovely


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> sorry about cut in the leather, but distressed folds will even out with use
> otherwise bag looks lovely


Thank you very much ksuromax. The cut is very small, and I already like the bag better than when I opened the box. Bbags will definitely become an addiction!


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you very much ksuromax. The cut is very small, and I already like the bag better than when I opened the box. Bbags will definitely become an addiction!


try to put a tiny drop of white glue mixed 50/50 with water, it will become clear after drying and might help to cover up the cut. Use a toothpick and push it inside between the edges of the leather 

tell me about it!


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> try to put a tiny drop of white glue mixed 50/50 with water, it will become clear after drying and might help to cover up the cut. Use a toothpick and push it inside between the edges of the leather
> 
> tell me about it!


Thank you very much I'll try that and of course I'll send a picture!


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> Thank you very much I'll try that and of course I'll send a picture!


You can get leather glue as well.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

RachelVerinder said:


> My new-to-me 2009 black city just arrived... and to be honest, I'm a little disappointed because it is more distressed than I expected. The seller sent it folded in a little box, without dustbag or any protection. Then I discovered a little cut in the leather and a white stain at the back. It doesn't show that much in the pictures, maybe I'm too picky...  Nevertheless I'll keep it because sending it back would be difficult (with Vinted app it's never so simple). But my 2010 Bleu roi First will stay my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265027
> View attachment 5265029
> View attachment 5265030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265034


Over the years I've had a few bags sent to me squashed into boxes or satchels, and with no protection.  The beauty of these bags though is that they bounce back with no issues, but I must say that it's not the way I like to receive them 
I really like both seasons of the 2009 black leather & this one looks lovely   Congrats!


----------



## RachelVerinder

jeanstohandbags said:


> Over the years I've had a few bags sent to me squashed into boxes or satchels, and with no protection.  The beauty of these bags though is that they bounce back with no issues, but I must say that it's not the way I like to receive them
> I really like both seasons of the 2009 black leather & this one looks lovely   Congrats!


Thank you very much for your kind message!
You're right : I opened the box yesterday night after a hard day at work, and today, after a good night rest I'm so happy about it!
Nevertheless I can't understand those sellers throwing these beautiful bags in boxes without any care... I often sold purses (not so expensive ones as BBags, rather contemporary french brands as Lancel or Jérôme Dreyfuss) and always cared for the packaging. IMO that's showing respect to the buyer but also to the object itself, the people who made it, and the environment... Well, that's quite another subject   
Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I've loved this colour for many years & it's as beautiful in person as it looks in pics.  The agneau leather is also lovely.
I'm very happy to introduce my new-to-me 2015 F/W Vert Pinede City!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've loved this colour for many years & it's as beautiful in person as it looks in pics.  The agneau leather is also lovely.
> I'm very happy to introduce my new-to-me 2015 F/W Vert Pinede City!
> 
> View attachment 5266777


The leather does look nice on this one, I don't know much about 2015 leather...great green!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> The leather does look nice on this one, I don't know much about 2015 leather...great green!


Thank you dear much!  I have had quite a few bags come & go over the years, but never many greens (only khaki & olive from memory).  Looking forward to seeing how I go with this one


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've loved this colour for many years & it's as beautiful in person as it looks in pics.  The agneau leather is also lovely.
> I'm very happy to introduce my new-to-me 2015 F/W Vert Pinede City!
> 
> View attachment 5266777


What?!?!? I have it in the Work and the color is beyond perfection!! Congratulations on this super rare one!!   
Súper chameleonic color! I’m not able to capture the real shade!!





The exact color from stock photo:


----------



## earswithfeet

My Edge baby just arrived 
Perfect condition and sooooooo pretty! The leather feels amazing  
Hardware looks perfect, too.
I just love the dark blue paired with the gold so much. 
The strap is a lot shorter than I'd like, though...
Maybe I'll find another solution, so I can use the bag cross-body as well.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> My Edge baby just arrived
> Perfect condition and sooooooo pretty! The leather feels amazing
> Hardware looks perfect, too.
> I just love the dark blue paired with the gold so much.
> The strap is a lot shorter than I'd like, though...
> Maybe I'll find another solution, so I can use the bag cross-body as well.
> View attachment 5266926
> View attachment 5266927
> View attachment 5266928


Beautiful and mint!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> What?!?!? I have it in the Work and the color is beyond perfection!! Congratulations on this super rare one!!
> Súper chameleonic color! I’m not able to capture the real shade!!
> 
> View attachment 5266904
> View attachment 5266905
> 
> 
> The exact color from stock photo:
> 
> View attachment 5266907


Wow!!!!  Your Work is amazing my dear.  And so true that this colour is chameleonic (what a great word!) My outside pics made it look almost black, so I had to do inside pics just to bring out the green


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow!!!!  Your Work is amazing my dear.  And so true that this colour is chameleonic (what a great word!) My outside pics made it look almost black, so I had to do inside pics just to bring out the green


You’re so right! I tried a few times and don’t matter how you do it! Indoors, outdoor.. I feel a little frustrated about this one getting the most accurate shade   Honestly, it’s the most beautiful Bal green I’ve ever seen.. Btw, and so difficult to find imo..


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh boy...this new found addiction is just not good for my bank account...
Just bought a Vélo in Anthracite with RGGH. I had the seller send me a ton of pics to see the all around condition. Bag is from 2012. Looking forward to my 3rd Bal


----------



## whitemusk

finally pulled the trigger and got this lilac cagole. I am IN LOVE with the croc-embossed leather. it looks and smells..dreamy 
so happy to buy my second balenciaga bag (the first one was mint city that I sold a few years ago)..


----------



## JenJBS

whitemusk said:


> finally pulled the trigger and got this lilac cagole. I am IN LOVE with the croc-embossed leather. it looks and smells..dreamy
> so happy to buy my second balenciaga bag (the first one was mint city that I sold a few years ago)..



Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


----------



## RachelVerinder

So excited, because I just scored my first boobie! It was sold with a city in very bad shape, so I messaged the seller in order to know in she would sell me the boobie without the bag and she said yes! Can't wait to have it...


----------



## CeeJay

RachelVerinder said:


> So excited, because I just scored my first boobie! It was sold with a city in very bad shape, so I messaged the seller in order to know in she would sell me the boobie without the bag and she said yes! Can't wait to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270448


Welcome to the "Boobie Club"!!!  I have had a good streak of luck lately in scoring about 5 Boobies, but my lazy a$$ has yet to put pictures in my Boobie Thread!  Maybe this weekend?!!!? ..


----------



## RachelVerinder

CeeJay said:


> Welcome to the "Boobie Club"!!!  I have had a good streak of luck lately in scoring about 5 Boobies, but my lazy a$$ has yet to put pictures in my Boobie Thread!  Maybe this weekend?!!!? ..


Oh yes please if you can show us your last boobies, you always have the most beautiful finds


----------



## earswithfeet

I'm in love with this Pompon. Black with giant silver HW. Unworn condition. Seller asks 520 Euros. What'cha all think?


----------



## RachelVerinder

earswithfeet said:


> I'm in love with this Pompon. Black with giant silver HW. Unworn condition. Seller asks 520 Euros. What'cha all think?
> View attachment 5271715
> View attachment 5271716


Love it! That's funny I was looking at preloved pompons last night (even if I'll wait a little bit before buying another Bal, after my navy first and black city!) and I saw none as pretty as this one. Black with SH is my favourite combo. As for the price, I don't think it's too high if the bag is in mint condition, but I'm no expert...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I'm in love with this Pompon. Black with giant silver HW. Unworn condition. Seller asks 520 Euros. What'cha all think?
> View attachment 5271715
> View attachment 5271716


I recommend you the mini size. The big ones are too heavy. That’s why most of folks  end selling them incuded me! I had a couple in Tempete and Black Cherry and they both left..


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> I recommend you the mini size. The big ones are too heavy. That’s why most of folks  end selling them incuded me! I had a couple in Tempete and Black Cherry and they both left..


Thanks for your input. Well, I'm 5'9 and I like larger bags. I'm a bit concerned that a mini will look weird on me...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks for your input. Well, I'm 5'9 and I like larger bags. I'm a bit concerned that a mini will look weird on me...


Me too! Lol I’m tall too and like big bags but the problem is the weight, all tall big studs. Have you ever considered one with RH?


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Me too! Lol I’m tall too and like big bags but the problem is the weight, all tall big studs. Have you ever considered one with RH?


Okay, so I'm still new to Balenciaga and trying to get caught up on the lingo 
What is RH? Is it the colored plasticky hardware? Resin maybe? Sorry...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I'm still new to Balenciaga and trying to get caught up on the lingo
> What is RH? Is it the colored plasticky hardware? Resin maybe? Sorry...


Sorr, it means “Regular Hardware” the small one and much more less heavy


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Sorr, it means “Regular Hardware” the small one and much more less heavy


Ah, got it, thanks  
I'll keep my eyes open for that. I really like the look of the GH, though...so pretty


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Ah, got it, thanks
> I'll keep my eyes open for that. I really like the look of the GH, though...so pretty


Then if you like it give it a chance!


----------



## LostInBal

Best butt ever is mine now 
08 F/W Pre Season Amethyst GGH Wort in pristine condition!
Psd: best of all is that seller is from Barcelona too, so it’ll be with me next Tuesday!


----------



## JenJBS

LostInBal said:


> Best butt ever is mine now
> 08 F/W Pre Season Amethyst GGH Wort in pristine condition!
> Psd: best of all is that seller is from Barcelona too, so it’ll be with me next Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 5271914



That color!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Best butt ever is mine now
> 08 F/W Pre Season Amethyst GGH Wort in pristine condition!
> Psd: best of all is that seller is from Barcelona too, so it’ll be with me next Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 5271914


WOW-WHEEEEEE .. always loved that color!!!  I had an amazing Amethyst PT w/ GSH .. where the leather was TDF!   Having to sell this beauty was tough, but just couldn't do the GGH/GSH Part-Times anymore due to the weight on my shoulder!


----------



## earswithfeet

I ditched the black Pom I found before and bought this baby instead.





Color is supposed to be Burnt Orange? That's what the seller said. I'm not very concerned about the weight, because I just love the look of the GSH so much...  
Can't wait to get my greedy hands on the bag


----------



## LostInBal

Straight from the Time Capsule comes this unbelievable treasure!. After this I have no words to express how brilliantly perfect is this color, seriously! Been wondering myself all these years how could it look irl as everybody was talking so wonderfully about Amethyst!. Everything is beyond perfection on this Bal! Leather is puffy and distressed and love it with GGH! It makes the color rocks even much more!.
She’s completely mint and comes with cards  
Just arrived a few minutes ago. Now it’s only 5pm here and it’s starting to get dark but had to take a photo anyhow!!. I’m melting, believe me


----------



## Iamminda

LostInBal said:


> Straight from the Time Capsule comes this unbelievable treasure!. After this I have no words to express how brilliantly perfect is this color, seriously! Been wondering myself all these years how could it look irl as everybody was talking so wonderfully about Amethyst!. Everything is beyond perfection on this Bal! Leather is puffy and distressed and love it with GGH! It makes the color rocks even much more!.
> She’s completely mint and comes with cards
> Just arrived a few minutes ago. Now it’s only 5pm here and it’s starting to get dark but had to take a photo anyhow!!. I’m melting, believe me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274857



This amazing color is a show stopper .  (I used to have it in a City).  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Straight from the Time Capsule comes this unbelievable treasure!. After this I have no words to express how brilliantly perfect is this color, seriously! Been wondering myself all these years how could it look irl as everybody was talking so wonderfully about Amethyst!. Everything is beyond perfection on this Bal! Leather is puffy and distressed and love it with GGH! It makes the color rocks even much more!.
> She’s completely mint and comes with cards
> Just arrived a few minutes ago. Now it’s only 5pm here and it’s starting to get dark but had to take a photo anyhow!!. I’m melting, believe me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274857


EXQUISITE .. truly!!!  Just love the color, the leather and like the Gold HW with it.  Your picture really does show this color well!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Straight from the Time Capsule comes this unbelievable treasure!. After this I have no words to express how brilliantly perfect is this color, seriously! Been wondering myself all these years how could it look irl as everybody was talking so wonderfully about Amethyst!. Everything is beyond perfection on this Bal! Leather is puffy and distressed and love it with GGH! It makes the color rocks even much more!.
> She’s completely mint and comes with cards
> Just arrived a few minutes ago. Now it’s only 5pm here and it’s starting to get dark but had to take a photo anyhow!!. I’m melting, believe me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274857


What an incredibly beautiful bag, and OMG I cannot see any wear at all, what a find, huge congrats to you my dear!!!


----------



## Swtshan7

Mini neo classic city


----------



## dolali

LostInBal said:


> Straight from the Time Capsule comes this unbelievable treasure!. After this I have no words to express how brilliantly perfect is this color, seriously! Been wondering myself all these years how could it look irl as everybody was talking so wonderfully about Amethyst!. Everything is beyond perfection on this Bal! Leather is puffy and distressed and love it with GGH! It makes the color rocks even much more!.
> She’s completely mint and comes with cards
> Just arrived a few minutes ago. Now it’s only 5pm here and it’s starting to get dark but had to take a photo anyhow!!. I’m melting, believe me
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274857



This bag is stunning


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> This amazing color is a show stopper .  (I used to have it in a City).  Congrats and enjoy





CeeJay said:


> EXQUISITE .. truly!!!  Just love the color, the leather and like the Gold HW with it.  Your picture really does show this color well!





jeanstohandbags said:


> What an incredibly beautiful bag, and OMG I cannot see any wear at all, what a find, huge congrats to you my dear!!!





dolali said:


> This bag is stunning


Thank you loves! I’m so over the moon!  

*Pds: I have another surprise coming soon! *It’s a rare “ROCKING” style (never seen before by me) Courier shape Bal but sooo different and stunning! Also in mint condition and gorgeous leather!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Thank you loves! I’m so over the moon!
> 
> *Pds: I have another surprise coming soon! *It’s a rare “ROCKING” style (never seen before by me) Courier shape Bal but sooo different and stunning! Also in mint condition and gorgeous leather!!


----------



## monipod

Not in hand yet but finally found a Giant First on eBay that I couldn't say no to. In great condition  It's not my first Bal but it's my first Giant. I have a feeling it won't be my last...


----------



## Asphodel

Beautiful


----------



## amandacasey

I ended up returning the larger Balenciaga/Gucci hack hourglass bag and am going to try to get the small. In the meantime, I scored the last small green croc hourglass on ssense!


----------



## LostInBal

Just scored this 02 rare baby old in Boudreaux suede PH!    
Will post much better pics when she arrives!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Just scored this 02 rare baby old in Boudreaux suede PH!
> Will post much better pics when she arrives!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276473


OH-MY-GOD .. you are amazing @LostInBal  .. finding these rare beauties!!!  It's GORGEOUS, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Just scored this 02 rare baby old in Boudreaux suede PH!
> Will post much better pics when she arrives!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276473


Wow! I’ve never seen one before!   

Congrats @LostInBal and here’s to another special oldie added to one the best/rarest Bal collection here in tPF.


----------



## JenJBS

LostInBal said:


> Just scored this 02 rare baby old in Boudreaux suede PH!
> Will post much better pics when she arrives!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276473



That color is spectacular!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Just scored this 02 rare baby old in Boudreaux suede PH!
> Will post much better pics when she arrives!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276473


This is such an amazing find!!!  What a fabulous colour, huge congrats my dear, you are hands down the best Bal treasure hunter!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you sweets! @CeeJay @Norm.Core @jeanstohandbags 
Unfortunately I had to cancel the transaction this time. Having a second look I realized that main zipp was entirely replaced so is not the original one.. (seller didn’t mentioned that in the description).  Also said it’s near new condition when this bag has seen better days  (see buckles  section which are bended for use and the bended shoulder patch as well. Definitely this is not for me at that high price 
Psd: Bag was (still is) for sell at VC at the same time when it was already sold to me.. 
Thank God I noticed before it’s sent


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Thank you sweets! @CeeJay @Norm.Core @jeanstohandbags
> Unfortunately I had to cancel the transaction this time. Having a second look I realized that main zipp was entirely replaced so is not the original one.. (seller didn’t mentioned that in the description).  Also said it’s near new condition when this bag has seen better days  (see buckles  section which are bended for use and the bended shoulder patch as well. Definitely this is not for me at that high price
> Psd: Bag was (still is) for sell at VC at the same time when it was already sold to me..
> Thank God I noticed before it’s sent
> 
> View attachment 5276981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276982


It doesn't look near new condition to me & a replaced zip should be mentioned......and for a high price! 
Yes better to cancel & wait for a better one.  If anyone can find one, I know you can.


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> It doesn't look near new condition to me & a replaced zip should be mentioned......and for a high price!
> Yes better to cancel & wait for a better one.  If anyone can find one, I know you can.


Feeling really relieved about having noticed in time..
Seller doesn’t admit anything so it doesn’t worth losing my time and energy trying to convince him?. Well, it wasn’t meant to be mine at this time


----------



## Norm.Core

I just saw this on VC. I’m glad you were able to spot the zipper and was able to cancel. You are the primo Bal hunter so I know you will find one again @LostInBal ❤️


----------



## RachelVerinder

LostInBal said:


> Feeling really relieved about having noticed in time..
> Seller doesn’t admit anything so it doesn’t worth losing my time and energy trying to convince him?. Well, it wasn’t meant to be mine at this time


Indeed I saw that the bag had been relisted on Vinted, with a very long description... but no mention of the replaced zipper.
And she doesn't sell it particularly cheap...
I love Vinted and found my 2 Bbags there but that's quite a jungle. 
Hope you'll find another suede vintage First soon


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> I just saw this on VC. I’m glad you were able to spot the zipper and was able to cancel. You are the primo Bal hunter so I know you will find one again @LostInBal ❤


Plus I just spotted same seller who sold the 08 Amethyst Work to me, selling a fake black work right now. I’m trying to explain but she thinks it’s authentic   
Will post it at “a place for fakes” thread.


----------



## LostInBal

RachelVerinder said:


> Indeed I saw that the bag had been relisted on Vinted, with a very long description... but no mention of the replaced zipper.
> And she doesn't sell it particularly cheap...
> I love Vinted and found my 2 Bbags there but that's quite a jungle.
> Hope you'll find another suede vintage First soon


Yes, you’re so right! “Quite a jungle” would be the perfect definition for Vinted!


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> Thank you sweets! @CeeJay @Norm.Core @jeanstohandbags
> Unfortunately I had to cancel the transaction this time. Having a second look I realized that main zipp was entirely replaced so is not the original one.. (seller didn’t mentioned that in the description).  Also said it’s near new condition when this bag has seen better days  (see buckles  section which are bended for use and the bended shoulder patch as well. Definitely this is not for me at that high price
> Psd: Bag was (still is) for sell at VC at the same time when it was already sold to me..
> Thank God I noticed before it’s sent
> 
> View attachment 5276981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276982


Hate it when sellers 'forget' to mention such important alterations as this. You were right to cancel the purchase, as pretty as this bag is (or was...), things like that should be disclosed and reflected in the price


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Hate it when sellers 'forget' to mention such important alterations as this. You were right to cancel the purchase, as pretty as this bag is (or was...), things like that should be disclosed and reflected in the price


Of course, I’m totally agree. But unfortunately this use to happen a lot of times and the worst thing is when you notice about it when it’s to late. It also was my fault for not inspecting the photos carefully before buying.
I think seller was not the first owner and didn’t even imagine about the zipper issue so that’s why he exposed the zipper in the description pics. I paid 410€ for it but had taken anyway if it was a steal to be honest. Now the seller has added the zipper issue to the description in Vinted but not in VC. At least he believed in my explanation 
He has banned me from both sites for having respectfully let him know about the issue. As well as the seller on VC who sold me my 08 Amethyst GGH Work (thank Got it’s authentic) for letting her know (yesterday) she was selling a fake black work. What’s happening with people?.


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> He has banned me from both sites for having respectfully let him know about the issue. As well as the seller on VC who sold me my 08 Amethyst GGH Work (thank Got it’s authentic) for letting her know (yesterday) she was selling a fake black work. What’s happening with people?.


The seller banned you from viewing their items because you saved them from selling someone a fake item and, i.e. committing fraud?  Lol


----------



## LostInBal

Wow ladies! Just realized that… (and it was back in October!)

I feel so happy.. they made my day for sure, seriously!   













						PurseForum Roundup - October 29 - PurseBlog
					

Today's tPF roundup is all about soft suedes. I was inspired to comb through the forum to find the best snaps and shares of suede this week after spotting a BBag suede family that took my breath away.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Norm.Core

The Eagle has landed! Thank you Santa K!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> The Eagle has landed! Thank you Santa K!
> 
> View attachment 5278322


Oh wow!!!!     How amazingly beautiful is this Weekender!!!  You must have been a very good girl this year!


----------



## Norm.Core

Aww. Thanks @jeanstohandbags 

This is what happens when you have a hiatus from Bal for YEARS!

 <—- I’m literally like this emoticon and went gangbusters hurting for Bals. All thanks to our Sydney lockdown that dragged on forever.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> The Eagle has landed! Thank you Santa K!
> 
> View attachment 5278322


She’s silver metallic right?! Wow, what a stunning condition! Congratulations on your new addition    Any modeling pic would be possible?


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> She’s silver metallic right?! Wow, what a stunning condition! Congratulations on your new addition   Any modeling pic would be possible?


This is the Pewter. The Silver is much lighter. Bronze is another bombass Metallic colour too. 

Sorry, I just wrapped it up though to put under the tree before I saw your post.  But I’ll definitely take modelling pics after Christmas.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> This is the Pewter. The Silver is much lighter. Bronze is another bombass Metallic colour too.
> 
> Sorry, I just wrapped it up though to put under the tree before I saw your post.  But I’ll definitely take modelling pics after Christmas.


Sorry yes, I meant Pewter instead silver


----------



## earswithfeet

Just received my Pompon from VC. I was so excited to finally get my hands on this beauty. But upon further inspection I noticed that the shoulder strap is broken completely on one side and the other side is definitely getting there. I'm so bummed right now 
This was not mentioned in the description. VC apparently didn't see or mind it either...
Already filed a complaint with them. I paid way too much for a defective bag. Can't use the bag like that. The strap won't get better with use...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Just received my Pompon from VC. I was so excited to finally get my hands on this beauty. But upon further inspection I noticed that the shoulder strap is broken completely on one side and the other side is definitely getting there. I'm so bummed right now
> This was not mentioned in the description. VC apparently didn't see or mind it either...
> Already filed a complaint with them. I paid way too much for a defective bag. Can't use the bag like that. The strap won't get better with use...
> View attachment 5279186
> View attachment 5279187
> View attachment 5279188
> View attachment 5279189


Definitely, return it!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Definitely, return it!


I'm trying. Now I'm waiting for VC's response. The seller knows about the defect now too. She sounds sincere that she just didn't notice before putting it up for sale. She is willing to take back the bag. So, that's at least something...still, I'm really sad about this.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I'm trying. Now I'm waiting for VC's response. The seller knows about the defect now too. She sounds sincere that she just didn't notice before putting it up for sale. She is willing to take back the bag. So, that's at least something...still, I'm really sad about this.


It shouldn’t be a problem. I returned to them a few bags myself back in the day and both of them it was because they’re were redyed (suede). If that was not mentioned in the description they must accept the return. Don’t stop insisting!


----------



## sweetmango25

My first Balenciaga bag, I love it so much and the leather smells so good!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I'm trying. Now I'm waiting for VC's response. The seller knows about the defect now too. She sounds sincere that she just didn't notice before putting it up for sale. She is willing to take back the bag. So, that's at least something...still, I'm really sad about this.


Was it a “direct” shipping or did it have to pass the VC previous


sweetmango25 said:


> My first Balenciaga bag, I love it so much and the leather smells so good!


Congratulations on your firs Bal!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Was it a “direct” shipping or did it have to pass the VC previous



It had to pass VC first. Apparently they didn't notice either or just didn't care...?
They sent me a return label to check the bag again. I have absolutely no idea, if I'll get my money back or not, though...
If they deem the bag worthy of the sellers description, then they will put it up for sale again or they will send it back to me, if that's what I want. I'm a lot confused about this actually...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> It had to pass VC first. Apparently they didn't notice either or just didn't care...?
> They sent me a return label to check the bag again. I have absolutely no idea, if I'll get my money back or not, though...
> If they deem the bag worthy of the sellers description, then they will put it up for sale again or they will send it back to me, if that's what I want. I'm a lot confused about this actually...


I don’t think they send it back to you. I’m almost sure you’ll get a refund


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> It had to pass VC first. Apparently they didn't notice either or just didn't care...?
> They sent me a return label to check the bag again. I have absolutely no idea, if I'll get my money back or not, though...
> If they deem the bag worthy of the sellers description, then they will put it up for sale again or they will send it back to me, if that's what I want. I'm a lot confused about this actually...


Have you already shipped out your bag back to VC for reassessment? I just recently had a problem with a Bal bag I bought. It went to Authentication and it passed and when I got it, I was shocked to see that the leather was painted! Not mentioned in the listing, of course. I was mortified they did not flag it. I complained and they also told me to send it back for reassessment. I made sure I included a letter, explaining clear and obvious signs that it was painted. I asked them how did they not flag this and ship to the buyer in that condition when I was charged extra for authentication and “quality control”.

I got the (sub)standard response that they will reassess and if they deemed to be “as per listing” they will re-sell and I can get my money back. I was livid. Wrote them another long complaint about how it is being handled and why would I have to wait for it to resell to recoup my payment when they should have caught the fault during their quality control/authentication inspection.

In the end, they refunded my money back and it is now being sold by their professional VC sellers account. 

Do not let this go when it should have been flagged during inspection of goods by their own people. We pay for this extra service with every VC purchase (unless direct) and they have a duty of care to the buyer. Or else why bother having this service?


----------



## LostInBal

My three returns to VC were returned with their own returning label and refunded immediately, don’t worry..@earswithfeet @Norm.Core

Happy holidays/Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## earswithfeet

Norm.Core said:


> Have you already shipped out your bag back to VC for reassessment? I just recently had a problem with a Bal bag I bought. It went to Authentication and it passed and when I got it, I was shocked to see that the leather was painted! Not mentioned in the listing, of course. I was mortified they did not flag it. I complained and they also told me to send it back for reassessment. I made sure I included a letter, explaining clear and obvious signs that it was painted. I asked them how did they not flag this and ship to the buyer in that condition when I was charged extra for authentication and “quality control”.
> 
> I got the (sub)standard response that they will reassess and if they deemed to be “as per listing” they will re-sell and I can get my money back. I was livid. Wrote them another long complaint about how it is being handled and why would I have to wait for it to resell to recoup my payment when they should have caught the fault during their quality control/authentication inspection.
> 
> In the end, they refunded my money back and it is now being sold by their professional VC sellers account.
> 
> Do not let this go when it should have been flagged during inspection of goods by their own people. We pay for this extra service with every VC purchase (unless direct) and they have a duty of care to the buyer. Or else why bother having this service?


I will send the bag back next week. Don't have a UPS access point close by...
I got the same response like you.
I have screenshots of the sellers item description and there was nothing mentioned about a defective shoulder strap.
I'm also shocked how this could pass VC's "quality control"...
Hopefully, all will turn out well in the end.

I wish all of you guys a very Merry Christmas and happy Holidays!! Stay healthy.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just picked up my loooooooong awaited package from my wonderful neighbors. Took over two weeks until it finally arrived.
Here is my gorgeous Vélo in Anthracite with RGHW.







Lighting is terrible today, it's raining cats and dogs here in Berlin  
Condition is beautiful and no signs of wear and tear to be seen. Even the shoulder strap is intact 
Can't wait to take the bag out tomorrow. 
Do any of you know a good leather conditioner? The leather feels a bit dry in some places. Maybe I should do something about this?
I'm happy as a clam right now, hehe.


----------



## earswithfeet

OMG, you guys!!
Just got another package from the wonderful post man. I totally forgot about this, lol
I ripped open the package and haven't stopped laughing since 
Here is the most adorable bag charm I've ever seen




Completely useless, but just so stinkin' cute. The attention to every small detail is amazing. I look at this cutie and just have to smile like a dork


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Just picked up my loooooooong awaited package from my wonderful neighbors. Took over two weeks until it finally arrived.
> Here is my gorgeous Vélo in Anthracite with RGHW.
> View attachment 5280439
> View attachment 5280440
> View attachment 5280441
> View attachment 5280442
> View attachment 5280443
> View attachment 5280444
> 
> Lighting is terrible today, it's raining cats and dogs here in Berlin
> Condition is beautiful and no signs of wear and tear to be seen. Even the shoulder strap is intact
> Can't wait to take the bag out tomorrow.
> Do any of you know a good leather conditioner? The leather feels a bit dry in some places. Maybe I should do something about this?
> I'm happy as a clam right now, hehe.


Wow..this one is killer.. congratulations!.
I’m using this conditioner right now which it’s available in Amazon and works stunningly!
Same to you.. happy holidays/Merry Christmas from Barcelona, SP


----------



## earswithfeet

This tickles my funny bone so hard


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Wow..this one is killer.. congratulations!.
> I’m using this conditioner right now which it’s available in Amazon and works stunningly!
> Same to you.. happy holidays/Merry Christmas from Barcelona, SP
> View attachment 5280470


Thank you for the tip


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you for the tip


I moisturize almost my whole collection with this and it works magically, seriously!. Once applied you just have to wait for a couple of hours and softly buff the leather with a cotton cloth et voilà!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> I moisturize almost my whole collection with this and it works magically, seriously!. Once applied you just have to wait for a couple of hours and softly buff the leather with a cotton cloth et voilà!


Just ordered the leather cream. Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

A little surprise for Christmas Day 
For you who remember my little “divagation” with this little cutie.. he was for sell in Vinted for a quite high price considering seller “forgot” to mention the main zipper had been replaced for a non original one. The thing is that I purchased it without inspecting carefully every photo. After a few minutes after getting her and having noticed about the issue I immediately cancelled the transaction.
A couple of days after seller and I had a very productive conversation and both agreed a convenient price plus he still was keeping the original zipper head so I could make it repare in the future. Having said this, this beauty arrived yesterday and she’s already a new member of my suede family. One never knows when this train will pass again 

Miss 02 Bourdeaux First PH


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> A little surprise for Christmas Day
> For you who remember my little “divagation” with this little cutie.. he was for sell in Vinted for a quite high price considering seller “forgot” to mention the main zipper had been replaced for a non original one. The thing is that I purchased it without inspecting carefully every photo. After a few minutes after getting her and having noticed about the issue I immediately cancelled the transaction.
> A couple of days after seller and I had a very productive conversation and both agreed a convenient price plus he still was keeping the original zipper head so I could make it repare in the future. Having said this, this beauty arrived yesterday and she’s already a new member of my suede family. One never knows when this train will pass again
> 
> Miss 02 Bourdeaux First PH
> 
> View attachment 5280997


Gorgeous color, just so damn pretty. Congrats on this rare find 
I'm terrified of anything suede, though...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Gorgeous color, just so damn pretty. Congrats on this rare find
> I'm terrified of anything suede, though...


Thank you!! 
These lovelies are more and more difficult to  come by lately


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> A little surprise for Christmas Day
> For you who remember my little “divagation” with this little cutie.. he was for sell in Vinted for a quite high price considering seller “forgot” to mention the main zipper had been replaced for a non original one. The thing is that I purchased it without inspecting carefully every photo. After a few minutes after getting her and having noticed about the issue I immediately cancelled the transaction.
> A couple of days after seller and I had a very productive conversation and both agreed a convenient price plus he still was keeping the original zipper head so I could make it repare in the future. Having said this, this beauty arrived yesterday and she’s already a new member of my suede family. One never knows when this train will pass again
> 
> Miss 02 Bourdeaux First PH
> 
> View attachment 5280997


*AMAZING!!! *


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> View attachment 5280471
> 
> This tickles my funny bone so hard


 The Velo and the charm look absolutely stunning together!  


LostInBal said:


> A little surprise for Christmas Day
> For you who remember my little “divagation” with this little cutie.. he was for sell in Vinted for a quite high price considering seller “forgot” to mention the main zipper had been replaced for a non original one. The thing is that I purchased it without inspecting carefully every photo. After a few minutes after getting her and having noticed about the issue I immediately cancelled the transaction.
> A couple of days after seller and I had a very productive conversation and both agreed a convenient price plus he still was keeping the original zipper head so I could make it repare in the future. Having said this, this beauty arrived yesterday and she’s already a new member of my suede family. One never knows when this train will pass again
> 
> Miss 02 Bourdeaux First PH
> 
> View attachment 5280997


Beautiful color (and suede bags are sooo delicious)! I'm glad you and the seller were able to work out a deal that suited you both. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MonAmie

Scored this one at the Boxing Day sale today


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> OMG, you guys!!
> Just got another package from the wonderful post man. I totally forgot about this, lol
> I ripped open the package and haven't stopped laughing since
> Here is the most adorable bag charm I've ever seen
> View attachment 5280467
> View attachment 5280468
> View attachment 5280469
> 
> Completely useless, but just so stinkin' cute. The attention to every small detail is amazing. I look at this cutie and just have to smile like a dork


*CONGRATULATIONS* on getting this; aren't they cute as hell??!?!?!!?!? .. I just love them and have a few!  

A word of advice though .. I've found that the clip .. oftentimes opens up such that the cutie falls off your bag.  Unfortunately, I've lost more than one because of this, so .. I would recommend using a screwdriver and tightening up the screw on the clip such that it's hard to open/close.  While that will make it more difficult to open/close, it will also make it more difficult for the clip to just open up and away goes your cutie!!!  [_I usually have my husband do it since he's more "skilled" with the screwdriver than I am_!]!  Hope that helps!!!


----------



## CeeJay

MonAmie said:


> Scored this one at the Boxing Day sale today
> 
> View attachment 5281469


SA-WEET!!! .. I really do love the style of this bag and, of course, the leather!  Jealous of those of you who get Boxing Day off (although not this year, but when Christmas & Boxing Day fall during the week ..).  When working in London, because I was still recognized on the Payroll as "American", I had to work on Boxing Day which was very weird because I was the only one in the office!  No fair!


----------



## elzi

Been wanting a small City for the longest time and finally grabbed one off Fashionphile!


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS* on getting this; aren't they cute as hell??!?!?!!?!? .. I just love them and have a few!
> 
> A word of advice though .. I've found that the clip .. oftentimes opens up such that the cutie falls off your bag.  Unfortunately, I've lost more than one because of this, so .. I would recommend using a screwdriver and tightening up the screw on the clip such that it's hard to open/close.  While that will make it more difficult to open/close, it will also make it more difficult for the clip to just open up and away goes your cutie!!!  [_I usually have my husband do it since he's more "skilled" with the screwdriver than I am_!]!  Hope that helps!!!


I know, right! These little guys are just tdf.   Thanks so much for the tip! I'll have a closer look at the clip and see if I can tighten the screw. Don't wanna lose my lil' cutie.


----------



## LostInBal

Sooo exited! Latest find on the way  
Monk is one of my fav Bal leathers ever
and this color was missing in my collection (I have one in the same color non multi zipper from 2015) plus in a loving style which I luv to pieces!. This baby has been barely used!
Will post pics when she arrives..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Sooo exited! Latest find on the way
> Monk is one of my fav Bal leathers ever
> and this color was missing in my collection (I have one in the same color non multi zipper from 2015) plus in a loving style which I luv to pieces!.
> Will post pics when she arrives..
> 
> View attachment 5281866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281865


You dear are just reeling in the most fabulous bags lately!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> You dear are just reeling in the most fabulous bags lately!!!


Thank you my dearest friend!!   
You know what? Just feeling like I’m living a second youth! This is incredible, how many forgotten treasures are pooping up every week!. And I believe this won’t stop


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Sooo exited! Latest find on the way
> Monk is one of my fav Bal leathers ever
> and this color was missing in my collection (I have one in the same color non multi zipper from 2015) plus in a loving style which I luv to pieces!. This baby has been barely used!
> Will post pics when she arrives..
> 
> View attachment 5281866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281865


I looove all the zippers, color and the style so much! STUNNING!!! WANT!!! NEED!!!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I looove all the zippers, color and the style so much! STUNNING!!! WANT!!! NEED!!!


Thank you so much dear   
Welcome to the Bal magic world! It’s really exiting because you don’t ever know what’s going to pop up the next! There always are new unknown models and styles over there never seen before.. Too exiting and addictive as well..


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Sooo exited! Latest find on the way
> Monk is one of my fav Bal leathers ever
> and this color was missing in my collection (I have one in the same color non multi zipper from 2015) plus in a loving style which I luv to pieces!. This baby has been barely used!
> Will post pics when she arrives..
> 
> View attachment 5281866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281865


I love Monk leather too. The handfeel is completely different from Chevre. I once owned a black First Monk with PH and I still regret selling it to this day. It’s on my “must rebuy” list.

Enjoy the multizip First. It’s a beauty. ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> I love Monk leather too. The handfeel is completely different from Chevre. I once owned a black First Monk with PH and I still regret selling it to this day. It’s on my “must rebuy” list.
> 
> Enjoy the multizip First. It’s a beauty. ❤


Thank you dear   
They produced a monk serie in 2015. Although it’s beautiful leather was not like 02 at all but still stunning. It’s like the new suede ones..
Never seen Bourdeaux in Monk if it was ever produced but if it was oh my.. must be incredible!

The 2015:


----------



## MonAmie

CeeJay said:


> SA-WEET!!! .. I really do love the style of this bag and, of course, the leather!  Jealous of those of you who get Boxing Day off (although not this year, but when Christmas & Boxing Day fall during the week ..).  When working in London, because I was still recognized on the Payroll as "American", I had to work on Boxing Day which was very weird because I was the only one in the office!  No fair!



Thank you! It’s the perfect size for everyday and I love that it comes with an adjustable crossbody strap!
Hopefully you’ll have next year off! I have my own business, so luckily for me I had the morning off. Queued up in front of Selfridges for 10 mins before it opened and went to Balenciaga


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Sooo exited! Latest find on the way
> Monk is one of my fav Bal leathers ever
> and this color was missing in my collection (I have one in the same color non multi zipper from 2015) plus in a loving style which I luv to pieces!. This baby has been barely used!
> Will post pics when she arrives..
> 
> View attachment 5281866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281865


Seriously, you have to tell me where you always find those gems. I'm going crazy here, LOL  
I need one of these striking beauties (or both) in my life



Ugh, I'm drooling like a maniac here 
Why oh why did I come so late to the Bal game??? 
I'm a sucker for a great hobo bag!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Seriously, you have to tell me where you always find those gems. I'm going crazy here, LOL
> I need one of these striking beauties (or both) in my life
> View attachment 5281996
> View attachment 5281997
> 
> Ugh, I'm drooling like a maniac here
> Why oh why did I come so late to the Bal game???
> I'm a sucker for a great hobo bag!


I had the black one on top in mint condition and stupidly sold it!. 
I’m always stalking here and there, when I have time of course..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Thank you my dearest friend!!
> You know what? Just feeling like I’m living a second youth! This is incredible, how many forgotten treasures are popping up every week!. And I believe this won’t stop


Oh yes, these are exciting times, every day is a new opportunity for something wonderful to appear from the deep dark depths of peoples' closets, op-shops, or wherever it is they are being hidden away!


----------



## CeeJay

MonAmie said:


> Thank you! It’s the perfect size for everyday and I love that it comes with an adjustable crossbody strap!
> Hopefully you’ll have next year off! I have my own business, so luckily for me I had the morning off. Queued up in front of Selfridges for 10 mins before it opened and went to Balenciaga


I just heard that Selfridges was sold (yet again) .. here's the information below: 


_Selfridges' new owners are taking control of a premium brand in a deal that will reunite the department store with its _​_former boss.  The Weston family, owners of Selfridges since 2003, have sold their European department stores to a _​_Thai conglomerate, Central Retail Group and an Austrian property company, Signa Holding (which already jointly own _​_upmarket department stores in Italy, Germany and Denmark through a division run by the former Selfridges head, _​_Vittorio Radice.  The deal is the latest installment of a rollercoaster history for the brand founded by a retail legend. _​

My two favorite retail stores in London were Harvey Nichols (#1) and Selfridges (#2)!  Yes, I liked Browns Fashion very much but .. whoo-whee, expensive!!! .. and Harrods was way too higgeldy-biggeldy for me!!!  Most of the other stores I liked were in the Notting Hill area (Malcolm Betts Jewelry Salon - just LOVE his work and he is the nicest man ever!).  I believe Pippa Small's Jewelry atelier is also in that area, and while I like her jewelry, the  £££££ of her work is (IMO) way too much for such simplistic designs (plus most of her work is done at the Gem Palace in Rajasthan, India).  The difference between Pippa's work and Malcolm's work, is that he is a true Goldsmith, having trained for many years as an apprentice to master Jewelers/Goldsmiths and as such, you can see his "hand" in his work (which I just love).  Don't get me wrong, some of Pippa's work/designs are quite nice, but the cost when using some stones that are not precious at all (Rock Crystal, Amethysts, Herkimer Diamonds) .. well, it really kind of pisses me off!  Oh well .. enough of my London shopping rant! .. but I do miss living/working there!


----------



## LostInBal

And here she is. Only a couple of days after purchasing!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> And here she is. Only a couple of days after purchasing!
> 
> View attachment 5283092


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> And here she is. Only a couple of days after purchasing!
> 
> View attachment 5283092


 

You are absolutely killing me here...UGH...
GORGEOUS, no words!!


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> And here she is. Only a couple of days after purchasing!
> 
> View attachment 5283092


Fab score!


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


>





earswithfeet said:


> You are absolutely killing me here...UGH...
> GORGEOUS, no words!!





ksuromax said:


> Fab score!


Thank you so much ladies, Monk will always be more than welcome to me


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Thank you so much ladies, Monk will always be more than welcome to me


Well, if you ever get tired of your Monk Bal, just holler. I'd take very good care of your lovely


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Well, if you ever get tired of your Monk Bal, just holler. I'd take very good care of your lovely


Of course, I will consider it!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Thank you so much ladies, Monk will always be more than welcome to me


YES!!! .. always loved the Monk leather, so sorry that I sold a Monk First that I had years ago!


----------



## RachelVerinder

RachelVerinder said:


> So excited, because I just scored my first boobie! It was sold with a city in very bad shape, so I messaged the seller in order to know in she would sell me the boobie without the bag and she said yes! Can't wait to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270448


Just got a mail from UPS: they lost my beautiful boobie... So sad 
Well, I'll keep looking for one in 2022...


----------



## earswithfeet

RachelVerinder said:


> Just got a mail from UPS: they lost my beautiful boobie... So sad
> Well, I'll keep looking for one in 2022...


Oh no, that really sucks  
Hopefully, you'll get a refund.


----------



## LostInBal

RachelVerinder said:


> Just got a mail from UPS: they lost my beautiful boobie... So sad
> Well, I'll keep looking for one in 2022...



What?!
It may arrives later dear, keep faith 
You got it in Vinted right? So at least, they must refund you


----------



## RachelVerinder

LostInBal said:


> What?!
> It may arrives later dear, keep faith
> You got it in Vinted right? So at least, they must refund you


It had been declared lost, so I don't think I'll received it. Of course Vinted will refund me, but it is still a little disappointment... We'll see! 
Let's hope I'll be more lucky next year


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> She’s silver metallic right?! Wow, what a stunning condition! Congratulations on your new addition   Any modeling pic would be possible?


Sorry this took so long but better late than never. Not the best mod pics but you get the drift...  

Love this Pewter Weekender.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Sorry this took so long but better late than never. Not the best mod pics but you get the drift...
> 
> Love this Pewter Weekender.
> 
> View attachment 5287153
> View attachment 5287154


Lost for words.....Bal perfection!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Sorry this took so long but better late than never. Not the best mod pics but you get the drift...
> 
> Love this Pewter Weekender.
> 
> View attachment 5287153
> View attachment 5287154



Hey!! She’s gorgeous and looks great on you!! You really rock her!. An eye turn babe for sure! You look great dear!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi y'all, 
maybe you guys remember the little horror trip with my orange Pom from VC.
Well, end of story is that I will not get a refund. They "checked" the bag twice and refuse to deem it defective. According to them, the bag is totally fine and the broken shoulder strap doesn't matter at all...?!
I can now choose, if I want the bag back or they'll put it up for sale on my account.
I just complained about their practice again, because I cannot understand their reaction at all.
Anyway, I told them to send the Pom back to me. It's paid for anyway...
I already looked for a replacement strap and I've found one I kinda like. Hopefully, the color will match...
I will refrain from buying at VC again. For many years I was a happy customer there, but no more...


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> Hi y'all,
> maybe you guys remember the little horror trip with my orange Pom from VC.
> Well, end of story is that I will not get a refund. They "checked" the bag twice and refuse to deem it defective. According to them, the bag is totally fine and the broken shoulder strap doesn't matter at all...?!
> I can now choose, if I want the bag back or they'll put it up for sale on my account.
> I just complained about their practice again, because I cannot understand their reaction at all.
> Anyway, I told them to send the Pom back to me. It's paid for anyway...
> I already looked for a replacement strap and I've found one I kinda like. Hopefully, the color will match...
> I will refrain from buying at VC again. For many years I was a happy customer there, but no more...


I’m so sorry to hear that you didn’t get your refund. You must be feeling disappointed with their verdict. I feel you since I also lost the urge to pounce at VC bargains after my own bad transaction with them. I hope the replacement you found will make up for it. And there’s no hiccups this time. 

As for me, I did manage to get my money back from the painted leather fiasco and it is now listed under VCHK with a mention that it has been repainted. I bought it from a seller in France but it was assessed in VC Hong Kong which is allegedly more strict when it comes to quality control. Although I got a refund, I’m very weary that now I ask more detailed questions about condition but I haven’t bought any more Balenciaga bags from VC.


----------



## CeeJay

Norm.Core said:


> Sorry this took so long but better late than never. Not the best mod pics but you get the drift...
> 
> Love this Pewter Weekender.
> 
> View attachment 5287153
> View attachment 5287154


YUMMY!!! .. of all the Metallics (and even though I LOVE the color Red), the Pewter was ALWAYS my favorite!!!  Look at the leather on this baby!!! .. quintessential Bal Chevre!!!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Hey guys,
my Pom came back today...
Though, still not happy with the way things turned out with VC  
Will delete my account. Never again will I purchase with them again. This disaster was def a lesson for me.
The shoulder strap is kinda nice, I think. At least, I can use the bag now.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Hey guys,
> my Pom came back today...
> Though, still not happy with the way things turned out with VC
> Will delete my account. Never again will I purchase with them again. This disaster was def a lesson for me.
> The shoulder strap is kinda nice, I think. At least, I can use the bag now.
> View attachment 5295979


But, what if you send the original strap to get repared ?? Lovin my bags would be a great option!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> But, what if you send the original strap to get repared ?? Lovin my bags would be a great option!


Good idea in general. But this might be a bit of a hassle, I'm located in Germany. Maybe I'll try finding someone a little closer.


----------



## Punkkitten

My new to me Balenciaga Day
If i am reading the tag correctly it is a 2012 in the Cassis color.
My first day!  I own firsts, a hip and clutches I've turned into mini crossbodies..  so excited for a new shape.
She needs some love (a shampoo and conditioning treatment for sure) and some tlc to the corners...but I purchase these Bals purely to do that!
@muchstuff - my puddle of smoosh (and if you want to verify, that would be lovely)
View attachment 5666036


View attachment 5666037


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> My new to me Balenciaga Day
> If i am reading the tag correctly it is a 2012 in the Cassis color.
> My first day!  I own firsts, a hip and clutches I've turned into mini crossbodies..  so excited for a new shape.
> She needs some love (a shampoo and conditioning treatment for sure) and some tlc to the corners...but I purchase these Bals purely to do that!
> @muchstuff - my puddle of smoosh (and if you want to verify, that would be lovely)
> View attachment 5666036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666037


Correct!


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> Correct!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Swanky

Closing last year's thread


----------

